# OGRE Help Wiki Unavailable



## PieAndDragon (Apr 26, 2017)

The OGRE Wiki page at http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=O-G-R-E is showing at being down for maintenance, and was also showing as the same a couple of days ago. Is there a problem with it?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah - the wiki is very old, unsupported software, and it's showing cracks. I shut it off because it was slowing the whole site down. The posts are all still there; just need to figure out the best way to proceed.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok, I was going to reference it in a blog post about OGRE, but I'll figure a way around it.
Is it possible to get the text of the ogre help into a forum thread post or just a copy of it I can use as a temporary fix?

Otherwise as a sticky thread in a random generation / ogre sub forum (Although I suspect EN World wants to keep these to a minumum).

Happy to give some time if there's any way to help out.

Thanks
Duncan


----------



## DM Howard (May 3, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Yeah - the wiki is very old, unsupported software, and it's showing cracks. I shut it off because it was slowing the whole site down. The posts are all still there; just need to figure out the best way to proceed.




Can you move Echohawk's Collector's Lists off of the wiki, if you plan to keep it off?


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2017)

Bravesteel said:


> Can you move Echohawk's Collector's Lists off of the wiki, if you plan to keep it off?




I don't "plan" to do anything at the moment - I'm still trying to work out what to do. With luck it can be fixed or replaced.

I have had this idea for a few years now that anybody starting a thread anywhere on the site could check a box and that thread becomes a "Wiki Thread". It operates just like any other thread, except anybody can edit the first post, just like it was a wiki page. That would be better than an entire wiki tucked away in a corner of the site, I feel. If I got that done, all the wiki pages could just be moved over with a click.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2017)

Note that the wiki pages are actually just threads with different formatting. You can access them as simple threads here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?463-Wiki-Pages

(You'd have to poke around to find the page you were evoking for, though).


----------



## DM Howard (May 3, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I have had this idea for a few years now that anybody starting a thread anywhere on the site could check a box and that thread becomes a "Wiki Thread". It operates just like any other thread, except anybody can edit the first post, just like it was a wiki page. That would be better than an entire wiki tucked away in a corner of the site, I feel. If I got that done, all the wiki pages could just be moved over with a click.




That would be pretty amazing if it worked correctly. 



Morrus said:


> Note that the wiki pages are actually just threads with different formatting. You can access them as simple threads here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?463-Wiki-Pages
> 
> (You'd have to poke around to find the page you were evoking for, though).




Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2017)

I think it is something we can do. I think it would have greater utility than a separate wiki.


----------



## Bagpuss (May 11, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Note that the wiki pages are actually just threads with different formatting. You can access them as simple threads here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?463-Wiki-Pages
> 
> (You'd have to poke around to find the page you were evoking for, though).




The O.G.R.E help pages don't seem to be there.


----------



## Morrus (May 11, 2017)

Huh. That's weird!


----------

